

Think About Your Scope of Influence on Twitter or LinkedIn - tplDrew2
http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/02/think-about-your-scope-of-influence-on-twitter-or-linkedin/
Scope of Influence matters when you're choosing your friends, followers and connections.
======
paul_houle
I find myself engaging and disengaging from various services and individuals
on social media. I think that's fine.

There are people who I'll talk with intensely on Twitter for a few hours...
I'll talk with somebody else intensely the week after that.

The circle of people that I engage with a certain day will be small, but the
circle gets wider the longer time scale that you look at it.

There are times I put a lot of energy into Flickr, there times when I'm doing
something else. I like services like FriendFeed and the Twitter Facebook
Application that bring these things together.

